# Jana - novemila !!!



## Necsus

Uelà, mi sembra di aver visto un 9000...

*CONGRATSJANA !!!*​


----------



## ElaineG

Incredibile, cara.  Grazie per tutto.  Una collega/amica/insegnante stupenda.  Non ci sono parole.

Baci e abbracci,

Elaine


----------



## heidita

Ja, kam mir auch so vor, Necsus!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## lsp

*BRAVISSIMA!*
Adesso vogliamo il bis!​


----------



## Fernando

Thank you for your posts, Jana!


----------



## Elisa68

Complimenti Jana e grazie per la tua disponibilità.


----------



## jester.

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH

zu

9000
**
tollen und stets hilfreichen Beiträgen.

Vielen Dank für deine interessanten Fragen und für deine hilfreichen Antworten im Deutschforum.

 Weiter so! 

* DĚKUJI, JANO! ​


----------



## Whodunit

**
*Má*
*milá*
*tetičko,*
*nyní **máš*
*již o **1000 **přís-*
*pěvků **více než **já,*
*ale to **také znamená,*
*že píšeš **1000krát nápo-*
* mocnější příspěvky. *​ 
* Děkuji za všechno a oslavuj té 9000. narozeniny. *​


----------



## elroy

*Gratuliere! *​ 
Deine Beiträge beeindrucken in mehrfacher Hinsicht:
sprachlich stellen sie meine Deutschkenntnisse in den Schatten;
inhaltlich wissen sie durch eine Fülle von interessanten Themen zu erstaunen,
wobei die Hilfsbereitschaft nie verloren geht.
Auch bei der Lösung kniffliger Fragen bleibt die Liebenswürdigkeit stets vorhanden. 
Aus den genannten Gründen sollen dir *Ehre und Lob* vergeben werden.​


----------



## Moogey

CONGRATULATIONS! Jana, you're the best. You can't be beat!

9000 more?

-M


----------



## fran06

CONGRATULAZIONI JANA!!!!!​Sei veramente una persona speciale oltre ad essere una moderatrice modello!!! 
Sapere di poter contare su di te mi dà una serenità incredibile! Grazie per tutti i thread ed i PM!!!!
Ti auguro altri 9000 di questi post  e di riuscire a realizzare presto il tuo sogno di traduttrice  

Buona giornata!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Jana, you're just amazing.
I do wonder how you can achieve all what you manage to do.

Bravo !


----------



## Xerinola

Congratulations
Felicidades
Felicitats JANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Saludos from BCN!

X:


----------



## cherine

*Bravo Janita  *
*Et 9 000000000000000000000 mabrouk(s) *
*I really can't find words good enough to express my*
*"grande estime" for you*​


----------



## jester.

What a nice anecdote, Moodywop. Yes, that's Jana's strictness, which she has already demonstrated 9000 times, in perfection.


----------



## Jana337

Carlino, sto morendo!


----------



## moodywop

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Carlino, sto morendo!


 
Wait till you see my take-off of Pandamod on the rampage, leaving the mauled bodies of chatspeak using foreros in her wake


----------



## combustion

SUPER JANAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulazionissime! E grazie per tutta la tua pazienza...!
Un bacione
cecilia


----------



## Saoul

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Che dire? Eccezionale, meravigliosa, impressionante, stupefacente, incredibile, appassionante, edificante, informativa, simpatica, divertente...

(e se sapevo cosa dire, quanto andavo avanti?)

Tante congratulazioni! Ma tante tante tante!


----------



## Eugin

There are no other words, apart from the one that have been said already by the other foreros....but you are really amazing for your mastery in so many languages and your spirit of helpfulness. You are a true inspiration for all of us!!

Thanks for being the friendly forera and the great moderatorka you are!! 


* J A N A R O C K S!!!! ** *


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Thomas1

Let me join all foreros and add up my gongratuations. 
Always ready to help, great job, Jana, keep it up 

PS: the anecodte about you finding that German word in Moodywop's _German vacabulary_ is hilarious.   "

Tom


----------



## geve

Congratulations Jana!  
Your discreet and efficient presence makes this forum a nice place to visit. A gift for you!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Jana, I've commissioned this wonderful portrait of you to hang on our virtual wall here at WRF.

*It demonstrates your amazing-ness so well!*

9,000 thanks,
Chaska


----------



## cyanista

On your knees, for I will speak of our Goddess!

Dressed in red, with nine jewels in her crown, she is surrounded by Rishis singing her praises and has eight arms and three eyes. She looks as bright as the summer sun at midday and her smile is sweeter than any dream. Her hands hold horn, shield, mace, cup, goad, cleaver, axe and lotus.        She destroys wickedness, annihilates injustice and unrighteousness...
 
My heart sings praise to you, oh, Bringer of Grace and Mercy!


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, omnipresent Jana.

In your honor I have awakened Hal 9000 the _omnipresent_ (from "2001: A Space Odyssey") so you can get some assistance. 

Felicidades,
Laura N.


----------



## Seana

*Srdečné blahopřání* *for our nicest moderatorka*​

*J a n a*​


*I would like to give you all my admiration for such tact and the huge diligence for our forum. Thank you very much.*​


for you​


----------



## brian

Jana--

What else can I say?  I give you as many thanks as you have posts, and then some.   Your devotion to language, learning, WR, and capitalization is inspiring!  Thank you for making this place what it is, and congratulations!!!


Brian


----------



## Alfry

Wow, 9000 is close to 10000, and you will get there in 2 or 3 days 
Congratulazioni amica mia


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni, Jana!


----------



## Fedora

Congratulations Jana!!


----------



## Jana337

Thank you, everyone. 

Jana


----------



## la reine victoria

CONGRATULATIONS
&
THANKS​ 
JANA

* * * * * *

​LRV​


----------



## Outsider

_Gratulace, Jana._
Keep up the good work.
​


----------

